# Turkey vs chicken necks



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've seen several posts lately that talk about both of these and if they can be a choking hazard.

Large turkey necks ARE a very real choking hazard for a dog that will try to eat then *without chewing*.

That's the key - if your dog is a good chewer then you do not have to worry.

Chicken necks, due to their small size, are very easily swallowed without chewing.

But, because they are so small they present a very small choking hazard to adults dogs.

Heck - Goffy gave his chicken leg one crunch and then down it went. Much bigger than even the turkey necks!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I only wish I COULD find affordable chicken necks here. My guys have never choked on any necks. Now Tika's eyes are bigger than her throat when it comes to beef heart though. If I give her one big chunk she ALWAYS swallows too soon. I cut them down smaller for her now and she chews those just fine.


----------

